# Calf not eating, acting weird



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

I have two jersey/holstein steers that I raised as bottle calves. They are about 3 months old and have been weaned off the bottle for over a month and doing well on pasture and grain. I was called out of town on business this past week but it was not a big deal since the calves were basically on auto-pilot, my son fed them their grain every day and other than that they take care of themselves. I got home this morning and my son came in from feeding the calves and said one of them would not eat. They usually run to their buckets when feed is put out, but one of them put his head in the bucket then backed off. The family said that he had been eating normally until this morning. The other calf of course ate both shares, while his partner just hung out by the stock tank drinking a little water. He seems to be moving slowly too, something is clearly not right. After eating the grain, the other calf went right out into the pasture to graze while my problem calf went and laid down in his lean-to. Any suggestions about what to look for, or what might be wrong with him? I will keep an eye on him through out the day, but this is very abnormal behavior for him.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Review with the son the amounts and times he fed the calves. Sounds as if one of the calves is suffering from indigestion.


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

I did that, he was following the plan. There isn't much he could do wrong, he just gives them a scoop from the grain bag before he goes to school in the morning and in the evening after dinner.

I don't think it is related, but this same calf got his head stuck in a fence last week trying to reach through a cattle panel to get some clover on the other side. I noticed today when I was checking him over that it is raw behind one ear with some scabbing/peeling. I believe that is from him trying to pull his head free. Once I got him unstuck, he acted fine and ate normally for a week so I don't think the two are related.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If he's acting like he's got gas, well give him at least 40ml of vegetable oil orally. That will knock the free gas down if he has a stomach ache...It won't hurt him that's for sure...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Buzz compare visually the left sides of each calf...Left side enlargement is a sign of bloat..Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mix some baking soda in with the oil, that is another cheap way to calm the stomach. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

During bloat, dry hay should be offered to all the cattle. Making affected cattle walk also causes movements in the stomach, which might reduce discomfort. Anti-foaming agents or anti-bloat gives excellent results


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

topside1 said:


> Buzz compare visually the left sides of each calf...Left side enlargement is a sign of bloat..Topside


Facing the calf head on? Trying to figure out which left you mean. Also, if I give him oil, how do I administer it? Just a syringe squirt in the mouth?


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, I'm a dummy, you mean the cows left side, not which direction I am looking at him. I just went to check on him and he had gotten up and gone to get some more water. He seemed interested in the feed buckets so I got him a handful of sweet feed and he showed some interest just didn't eat much. I put the feed in the bucket and he put his head in there and ate slowly, and again not very much, taking breaks to pull his head out of the bucket and chew and swallow (usually they just put their face in the bucket until it is empty). Then he went and got a little more water, then took a couple licks of the salt block. I took a good look at him and he does appear to be slightly larger on his left side stomach, noticeable but not drastically larger. Do you think I have a bloated calf?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Buzz, the calf's left side. Slight bloat very possible. Use a syringe or a turkey baster, you get the picture. Just sqirt it there he will swallow it....use pepto bismal if you fell like it....Get plenty in there. I'd pen them both up for 24 hours hay only..But that is me....Keep in touch.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I mentioned 40ml, that would be the minimum.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Could he have some swelling or damage to his throat from being caught in the panel? Causing him to have difficulty swallowing?


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

ksfarmer said:


> Could he have some swelling or damage to his throat from being caught in the panel? Causing him to have difficulty swallowing?


It happened almost 2 weeks ago and he ate and acted normally until this morning. I don't think it would have such a delayed reaction would it?


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

Just fed them dinner, I got Oreo to eat his feed but he didn't finish it. He is moving slow, everything he does is slow, he ate real slowly too. I'm worried about him but not sure what to do. He did socialize with me while I working in their pasture, nibbling on my boots and shorts and rubbing his head on me, he didn't do that this morning. I haven't tried the vegetable oil yet, but I don't see much if any bloating. I may give it a shot anyways. The other calf is running around and playing but Oreo just kind of shambles around. I hope to see some improvement in the morning...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Buzz you sound worried, but have yet to act on any advice....Tell ya what, here is the simplest thing to do. Pen both steers for two full days, hay only, water, the obvious. No green grass, no grain. Odds are he swallowed some trash, spring grasses are not agreeing with him, upset gassy stomach, the list is endless.....Unless he's kicking up his heels this morning, I'd take action on free advice or call a Vet...Last Post, Topside


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

I appreciate the advice, I was certainly not discounting it, but as I mentioned I have been away from home on work for the last week and am going back out for the next two weeks and I had a honey-do list the length of my leg and 5 kids to catch up on playing with and checking on the cows every chance I got in between and I was kind of scatterbrained trying to do everything at once. 

I got up this morning and first thing looked out the window and saw the two calves grazing in the pasture. That was a good sign. I mixed up some baking soda and oil in a turkey baster and headed out for the morning feeding. When I got to the buckets, Oreo was standing there with a mouthful of hay, munching away. An even better sign. He attacked the feed with gusto and even though his partner finished first and tried to force his way into Oreo's bucket, Oreo fought him off vigorously and finished his feed. After watching that, I decided to hold off on the oil, not because I thought it would be bad for him, but because he seemed much better and I didn't want to stress him out forcing the turkey baster down his throat. All in all, it looks like a complete turn around from yesterday. Everything has looked good since then and he is eating and acting normal.

Thanks for all the help and advice, - Buzz


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't even have cattle (yet  ) but I felt I had to respond. 
Animals depend on us to help them stay healthy and comfortable. 
The idea of someone KNOWING they have an animal in discomfort that could possibly cause death (regardless of if the animal is a pet or for sale or dinner) and completing a 'honey do' list or going shopping at the mall, or taking the kids to an amusement park or well, ANYTHING not emergent before seeing to the animal is bad. If you can't be bothered to take the time to care for these critters that are wholly dependant on you, then maybe you shouldn't own anything that can't take care of itself.


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 20, 2011)

Sigh.

My children did not get taken to an amusement park and I did not go shopping at the mall. And before you infer something else that I didn't write from my post, I also did not go get a pedicure. 

There is no point in trying to defend myself to someone who made a snap shot judgement on an internet forum about my character based on my few hastily written posts throughout a hectic day. The bottom line is, a calf, who we have named, and who I cared for from a few days old, bottle feeding in the cold and rain and worrying over and nurturing to the best of my abilities had gotten over what was bothering him and is well. I am thankful for that. I am also grateful for the advice that was shared and have no desire to stir up a fracas over a non-issue. I have no doubt that I did not neglect the calf.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That was sarcasm, not a list of your daily activities.
And I based my assessment on your continued posts expressing your concern and your decided lack of action. Evidently, i'm not the only one.


----------

